

Tungle.me Sunsets Following RIM Acquisition - josephrooks
http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=b7623d5c5ef0e681e8d7eda4b&id=c94f03d9f1&e=b81dced7b7

======
rolld10
I just _knew_ that RIM acquisition would be a bad thing for us Tungle fans.

